# Physician's signature on HPI form



## eguest (Jan 20, 2009)

We utilize forms the patient updates when they come in to the office for follow up visits which contain ROS and PFSH information.  The Guidelines state "A ROS and/or a PFSH obtained during an earlier encounter does not need to be re-recorded if there is evidence that the physician reviewed and updated the previous information."  I am trying to insist all my physicians personally sign and date the form as "evidence."  However, one physician is insisting on utilizing a signature stamp.  He states he uses it for all his scripts and orders, why can't he use it for the ROS form.  Can anyone give me a web site that addresses the need for a personal signature rather than a signature stamp?  I feel a stamp can be used by anyone, but he wants documentation that proves he must personally sign the form.  
thanks
Elaine, CPC


----------



## fredabrinson (Jan 21, 2009)

*CMS Manual*

According to the Medicare Program Integrity Manual, Chapter 3, Section 4.1.1B, rubber stamps are not secure and there are consequences if a provider continues to use them.

I would suggest you check with the FI for your area as well as your Carrier or MAC.  The Georgia FI will not accept rubber stamps as a signature on therapy certifications.  "Rubber signature stamps are not acceptable as physicians' certification/recertification on therapy claims nor are they acceptable even if they are initialed by the physician."  

Good luck! 
Freda


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 21, 2009)

"The purpose of this notice is to provide guidance to providers/suppliers and Medicare contractors on the use of stamped signatures. Note that stamped signatures are not acceptable on any medical record."



http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/SE0829.pdf


----------

